# Complete Vivarium Kit Fom NEHERP! 12x12x18



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

So im at my MOS School right now, and since im going to be here for about a year and a half, i thought i'd build myself a small viv!

I ordered the "Complete Vivarium Kit" from NEHERP along with a couple extra pieces of cork bark and some other plants.

Background Pieces









Background Constructed









Installed









Screen Mesh









Initial setup









Plants Rearranged









NEHERP Moss Starting to grow!









Java Moss in Monkey Pod









Bromeliad starting to anchor









Bromeliad with Java Moss









I dont know why some pictures came out sideways=/ 

Anyways, everything seems to be growing in quite well! I smothered the entire cork round and background with NEHERP's Moss Slurry, and I can start seeing some green sprouts after only a couple weeks!


----------



## dendrobro (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks great! What are your plans for the inhabitants?


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

Cant Keep any animals in the barracks unfortunately! Just a display tank for now


----------



## FoliaFatalis (Nov 11, 2016)

Looks great, Waka. Glad you got back into vivs. 😉

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I love your hardscape. It's natural and straightforward. Everything looks like it's growing well so far. I hope that little tillandsia up high does well for you. Do you have any arthropod inhabitants? 

I'm surprised you can even have a tank in the barracks.


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

Woodswalker said:


> I love your hardscape. It's natural and straightforward. Everything looks like it's growing well so far. I hope that little tillandsia up high does well for you. Do you have any arthropod inhabitants?
> 
> I'm surprised you can even have a tank in the barracks.


Haha I was surprised too, we just can't have any sort of live animals apparently.


I don't plan to put anything in here, maybe later in the future when i have my own house. Thanks!


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

So it's been a while, and I thought I'd update this. 









I've put some Pepperomia Prostrata in there and it took off like crazy, just completely covered the entire trunk. (There's a sundew growing on the trunk near the top)









The moss mix from NEHERP grew after a couple months with all sorts of moss, and then all of a sudden, sphagnum moss started growing everywhere from the moss mix, so I collected it and put it in some glass jars along with some Utricularia sandersonii.

There's like 4 different types of plants growing on this bromeliad leaf haha😋 (Drosera burmannii, an unknown drosera, Pinguicula primuliflora, live sphagnum, and Java moss.









I have a couple carnivorous plants in here, someone donated some sundew seeds to me, so I just sprinkled them all of the terrarium. Most of them seem to be drosera capensis. I also put in some Utricularia sandersonii and a Nepenthes Ampullaria x Talangensis that I got as a gift, and I didn't know where else to put it.

























Some java I threw on another bromeliad.









The bromeliad I placed in the front of the trunk actually sent up an offshoot through the hole of the trunk at the top, so that's pretty cool.









-The Waka


----------



## FoliaFatalis (Nov 11, 2016)

wikiwakawakawee said:


> So it's been a while, and I thought I'd update this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love vivs with CPs 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

FoliaFatalis said:


> Love vivs with CPs
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


Yeah they do look nice Although some plants aren't very well suited for them... I had a full grown capensis I threw in there and it slowly declined in health (Despite the fact that these are known to be one of the easiest carnivorous plants to care for) it eventually died because I waited too long to take it out

Although, the capensis that sprouted from seed in there seem to be doing fine!


----------



## FoliaFatalis (Nov 11, 2016)

Yeah I had a capensis decline and die in a viv as well.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

The moss and capensis in the monkey pod look really nice.


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

Woodswalker said:


> The moss and capensis in the monkey pod look really nice.


That's actually not moss😆 It's a carnivorous plant called Utricularia sandersonii that creates tiny bladders underground. I really like it because it covers the ground like moss basically.Thanks for your kind comments!😁

-The Waka


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome pics and tank.. what is that tall skinny plant on the right?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

GOSKN5 said:


> Awesome pics and tank.. what is that tall skinny plant on the right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I have no idea why it grew so tall like that, I thought it was going to spread out everywhere but it just kept going up. I believe it's called "Hypoestes phyllostachya" or "polka dot plant"

-The Waka


----------



## GOSKN5 (Dec 31, 2011)

It's really cool haha.. unique

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyFishRI (Jan 15, 2017)

Very cool! When I decided to get in to frogs, I had no idea I would enjoy the plants just as much almost!


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

FlyFishRI said:


> Very cool! When I decided to get in to frogs, I had no idea I would enjoy the plants just as much almost!


Yeah I actually prefer to just grow plants themselves rather than keep critters! Much easier and you don't have to buy food for them (in a sense😉) Then I got hooked on carnivorous plants😆

-The Waka


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

GOSKN5 said:


> Awesome pics and tank.. what is that tall skinny plant on the right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Haha I actually found a picture of it when I first got it, I didn't think it was going to make it because it arrived in a horrible condition.









Then it perked up in a couple days.









And now....haha😆

















-The Waka


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

That's what I get for skimming. I know what Utricularia is, but I've never seen it. 

I saw your earlier post, "The moss mix from NEHERP grew after a couple months with all sorts of moss, and then all of a sudden, sphagnum moss started growing everywhere from the moss mix, so I collected it and put it in some glass jars along with some Utricularia sandersonii," and your mention that your capensis died, but it was coming up from seed everywhere, so I figured that it was a mix of moss and capensis seedlings in the monkey pod. I missed the mention of utricularia. Either way, it looks really cool.


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

Woodswalker said:


> That's what I get for skimming. I know what Utricularia is, but I've never seen it.
> 
> I saw your earlier post, "The moss mix from NEHERP grew after a couple months with all sorts of moss, and then all of a sudden, sphagnum moss started growing everywhere from the moss mix, so I collected it and put it in some glass jars along with some Utricularia sandersonii," and your mention that your capensis died, but it was coming up from seed everywhere, so I figured that it was a mix of moss and capensis seedlings in the monkey pod. I missed the mention of utricularia. Either way, it looks really cool.


Haha I honestly didn't notice that sundew in there until someone pointed it out on a different thread I had made.

-The Waka


----------



## Mindgamz22 (Apr 24, 2012)

This Viv looks great. I think you inspired me to try the moss in my monkey pod too 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mickg (Mar 13, 2017)

love idea of sticking the cork tubes to background for putting plants in.
going to pinch idea for viv i am building


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

mickg said:


> love idea of sticking the cork tubes to background for putting plants in.
> going to pinch idea for viv i am building


I was just trying to keep it simple since I was limited on what I could use. (Couldn't do a foam background with silicone and peat moss) but I really liked how it turned out!

-The Waka


----------

